Ask HN: What Android devices do you use? Do you like them? - networked
======
znpy
I have a Nexus 5 and a no-brand tablet I use only to read ebooks.

And no, I do not like them.

It's not about the hardware, the software or usability.

It's about the fact that mobile phone has become the 21st century leash.

I do not install random apps, and still my phone is always busy and burdened
with notifications, notifications, unread messages and such.

Wherever I am, day or night, someone is going to trigger a notification on
your phone, send you a message or worse, CALL YOU.

And thank god I ditched Facebook a long long time ago.

This is _SO_ annoying.

Also, it is ABSURD that I have to manually edit notification settings for
every app in order to disable crap.

And apps want absurd permissions (stupid example: want to convert degrees to
radians? well, I'm gonna need access to camera, microphone, your contact list
and your identity). Thank god android 6 fixes this.

Sometimes I think I should switch back to my old (but SILL WORKING) Nokia N73,
and keep my Nexus 5 as nice toy, just in case I need Google maps or something.

------
luchadorvader
I have a nexus 9 and had a nexus 5 (turns out it can't survive the ocean) as
well as a nexus 7.

I love unmodified android. I won't get an android device that another company
has modified due to how long, if at all, they take to get updates. I also
think they're kinda ugly or gimmicky anyways.

Nexus 5 and 7 I loved.

Nexus 9 is disappointing. It's just not powerful enough to provide a smooth
experience for me.

Developing wise, I'm conflicted. I've done iOS and android development. I
don't like Java and I like ios's framework pattern but android is easier to
get up and running IMO which is nice. Also now that iOS has Swift, which I
think is a lot better than objc, it makes it harder for me to want to develop
for Android. I know you can develop in a bunch of different things for
android, but if I was doing something for production, I'm not going to be
using something not supported by Google.

------
on_and_off
disclaimer : I make a living as an Android engineer for a big startup, so my
vision of the platform is probably a bit different than if I were working in
another field.

I very recently bought a Nexus 6P. Very nice device and makes a compelling
point for big screens.

I am still in my adaptation phase and need to decide whether I prefer easy one
handed usage or a big screen.

The pixels dance on that screen though.

The camera is superb.

The rear bump is another compromise. I don't like it more than the camera bump
on the more recent iPhones : I understand why it is necessary (good camera
captors just need some room) and for such a large phone, making it as thin as
possible is a good idea.

So, to sum up, I like it :)

Before the 6P, I have been using a Nexus 5 for 2 years. Very good device. Some
of the best real life performances, especially compared to the disastrous
samsung devices.

I also have a 2013 nexus 7 tablet. I only use it for reading / watching
youtube. Nice device too.

------
sjs382
I have a "Droid Maxx" which is the Verizon version of the Moto X, but with an
extra large battery. I love it.

I have the latest generation Nexus 7. It's starting to be slow recently, but I
still like it.

I also have an android smartwatch (Sony SW3) and I usually don't bother to
wear it.

------
duiker101
I have an HTC M8, I am really really happy with it. It's a solid device,
snappy and good looking. All the features I could possibly want. TBH, I can
hardly think of anything else that could be added to improve my experience.

------
testrun
Samsung Galaxy S6. Yes.

